# Show horse got his tail chewed off by another horse...



## waresbear

Horrible isn't it? My daughter's beautiful paint showhorse got her tail gnawed off by her new lease horse. She noticed the next day her mare had a nice bald spot on the tail head (horse is for sale & price is over 10 grand, not good!). The horses only have fence contact at one area was down the paddock but that was enough & he chewed her tail. She wrapped both horses' tails (just in case her mare wanted retaliation), and put them up. This was a month ago and she reports no chewing has taken place since.


----------



## olympustraining

It is horrible. This horse has a very high value as well. I've attached a photo. How long do you think this will take to grow out? A few years?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

You could try MTG maybe? It could help grow it out faster. Im sorry that happened but maybe you should put his tail in a tail bag in the mean time. I don't believe they can really compensate you for this, if you knew about the problem when they were put together you should have explained to the BO that you would prefer they not be together.


----------



## waresbear

Yes, it will be a few years before it's back to what it was. In the meantime I would braid it, cover it, & put it up. For showing, use an extension.


----------



## olympustraining

BarrelracingArabian said:


> You could try MTG maybe? It could help grow it out faster. Im sorry that happened but maybe you should put his tail in a tail bag in the mean time. I don't believe they can really compensate you for this, if you knew about the problem when they were put together you should have explained to the BO that you would prefer they not be together.


I did not know that he was next to this horse who did this. And quite honestly from how high it is chewed, I don't think a tail bag would be this high. He is no turned out with the horse who chews the tails, he did this over fence for their stalls.


----------



## waresbear

This is exactly where Halo's tail was chewed, but if you condition it, and use either strips of old sheets or the braid tube covers to cover each section of braid and then braid it & put it up in a bun, the other horse won't usually touch it after that, it's in an odd shape and not flowing freely to nibble on. Good luck.


----------



## farmpony84

It sucks but it happens 

I would try MTG. It will actually get it growing pretty good. You could try supplements as well and it won't hurt to bag it to save what's left of it.

I'm sorry....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

How devastating! I'd start with MTG & bag it. Will he still be near the culprit? If so, I'd be spraying his tail with something yuk tasting (listerine, cayenne pepper, etc)


----------



## olympustraining

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> How devastating! I'd start with MTG & bag it. Will he still be near the culprit? If so, I'd be spraying his tail with something yuk tasting (listerine, cayenne pepper, etc)


No he is no longer next to the horse that bit the tail off. I'm just upset that it took her two days to move the horses....


----------



## waresbear

She probably would've noticed & moved the horses sooner if the horse was hers than was missing a chunk of tail.


----------



## Sharpie

Apparently I am the odd one out here. Horses are horses. If they're close enough to each other to touch, they do horsie things, some of which we humans don't like. This includes chewing on each other's manes, tails, withers, kicking, biting, running each other about, etc. It's unfortunate, but cosmetic. If another horse kicked and permanently lamed yours (loose in pasture or through a fence), I doubt you'd get financial compensation even then, so expecting it for a chewed tail seems overly optimistic to me. Which is not to say I wouldn't be upset if it was my horse, I totally get that, I just don't think there's much to be done about it.


----------



## robohog

You said it better then i would have Sharpie. Our horse is at a boarding facility and is at risk from other horses and HUMANS! everyday. But thats the risk you take boarding. Maybe one day i could get my fancy schancy show horse his own piece of land. But for the mean time hes gotta hang with the commoners! lol!


----------



## bubba13

Seriously. You expect monetary compensation because an animal acted like an animal? What are you going to do--sue? If your horse chewed someone else's horse's tail, would you give them $1000 or whatever a show horse's tail is worth? 

(or maybe you should just shoot the horse for its transgression)


----------



## olympustraining

I do understand that this is horse behavior, but at the same time think this could have been prevented. I am in no way trying to make ridiculous claims, just wondering what people's experiences were in the past. If it were me owning the boarding facility, I would probably give at least a months free board or do something to compensate, but maybe that is just me. All I am doing is looking for advice from you guys since you are all so helpful. 

I really don't appreciate the comments about shooting the horse... that is inappropriate.


----------



## AlexS

How is it the barn owners fault? Why should she give you a months board? 

How would you feel if your horse took a kick and had to miss half or all of the show season, should she compensate you for that too?


----------



## waresbear

Nah, sorry, there's no compensation for this. I think whoever is looking after the horses has other things to look besides chewed tails. That's a cosmetic thing only an owner would notice, or the BO after a few days. Not like the horse was in distress. If this wasn't my horse, I would be lying if I said I would notice this right off the bat. If it was my own personal horse, yes I would've picked up on it immediately.


----------



## bubba13

How in the world is the BO supposed to prevent horses from exhibiting normal horse behavior? Muzzle them all?

When I boarded, my horses bit, kicked, and otherwise injured other people's horses. And other people's horses did the same to mine. I even had numerous incidents where my horse was injured by neglectful conditions caused by the BO's negligence (faulty fencing, etc.). Never once did I ask for or expect compensation, nor did anyone approach me and demand that I pay their horse's medical bills because my horse was a big meanie poop head. And this is way more serious than a half-chewed tail. Hell, I even knew a couple boarders who had a feud and intentionally hacked away at each other's horses' tails/manes. And nothing was done there, either, despite their immaturity. Might have actually been able to pursue petty legal charges in that case, though.

They make tail extensions, you know....


----------



## sandy2u1

I don't think you will or should be compensated for this. I'm also thinking that maybe you are just upset and not thinking clearly yet. 

The reason I say that is because my horse was once kicked by a horse in the pasture with him. It left a huge gash that required veterinary attention. We all witnessed it happen and so those first few days I was very upset and wanting the owner of the other horse to pay the vet bills....I'm pretty sure I was wanting the other horse to be shot, too, lol. After a little time when I wasn't so upset, I realized that it was just an accident...just one of those things that can happen when horses are kept together. I apologized where necessary and paid my own bill. 

I know it's not the same thing exactly, I'm just trying to say that I know how upsetting it all can be and we can all be a little irrational when things first happen. Just take a little time to calm down. I am sure once you have, you will realize that it was just an accident.


----------



## olympustraining

I do understand where you are all coming from, however I am keeping my horse in a a stall and he is not ever turned out with other horses.


----------



## bubba13

If the stalls are not designed in such a way that the horses cannot reach each other through the boards/slats/bars/whatever, and you are aware of this, then you are just as much to blame as the BO. I also find it rather sad that your horse, on account of being a "valuable show pony," does not get to live a natural lifestyle and interact normally with other horses--being a social animal and all. If the other horses in the barn are kept in a similar manner, it's pretty easy to see how they could develop neurotic vices and start chewing on things....bored out of their minds, got to find something to do.


----------



## kitten_Val

My mare lost almost half of the mane once (was all chewed off). Took forever (over a year) to grow it back. I was furious (because there WAS a reason why it was chewed off, some POS spat or threw something sweet (like a candy) on mane and left it there), BUT weird things happen. You can't do much except moving your horse in your own place.


----------



## DuffyDuck

kitten_Val said:


> My mare lost almost half of the mane once (was all chewed off). Took forever (over a year) to grow it back. I was furious (because there WAS a reason why it was chewed off, some POS spat or threw something sweet (like a candy) on mane and left it there), BUT weird things happen. You can't do much except moving your horse in your own place.


 
I'm really sorry Val.. that DID make me chuckle though!

Animals are animals, but I think people have to realise its still upsetting, and the OP IS upset, the horse makes its livelihood from showing- not that I agree that it should be stabled up.


----------



## mls

olympustraining said:


> I do understand that this is horse behavior, but at the same time think this could have been prevented. I am in no way trying to make ridiculous claims, just wondering what people's experiences were in the past. If it were me owning the boarding facility, I would probably give at least a months free board or do something to compensate, but maybe that is just me. All I am doing is looking for advice from you guys since you are all so helpful.


They are horses. You can't say 'no no' and expect them to listen. How do you think it could of been prevented?

If you think about it - the pony stood still for his tail to be chewed. 

Just saying . . .


----------



## farmpony84

Hopefully this will make you feel a little bit better. This is a year later! (he fell asleep with his tail in the water bucket... The water froze...)


----------



## MangoRoX87

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> How devastating! I'd start with MTG & bag it. Will he still be near the culprit? If so, I'd be spraying his tail with something yuk tasting (listerine, cayenne pepper, etc)


OUCH! My name is Cayenne (spelt Kaiann)! I don't taste THAT bad!! Lol jk!


----------



## Speed Racer

kitten_Val said:


> You can't do much except moving your horse in your own place.


Eh, moving them home won't prevent them from getting their tails or manes chewed. It'll just be their herd buddies who do it, instead of some other person's horse. Ask me how I know this. :wink:

Sorry OP, I know how annoying it is to find a mane/tail gone, but it's just horse nature and it's nobody's fault. Sh*te happens, and your BO is most likely too busy notice whose horses are allowing themselves to be made into a chew toy.


----------



## kitten_Val

Speed Racer said:


> Eh, moving them home won't prevent them from getting their tails or manes chewed. It'll just be their herd buddies who do it, instead of some other person's horse. Ask me how I know this. :wink:


Oh, you are absolutely right, SR, but then in your own place you have no other person to blame but yourself.  

I have to say I never had it happen since I moved my mares to my place (and they can't get to each other in stalls because I have a high grill in between - enjoy the company but no biting/chewing).


----------



## Golden Horse

farmpony84 said:


> (he fell asleep with his tail in the water bucket... The water froze...)



:rofl: We need to start a thread of the things our horses do, that is just funny


----------



## Delacy

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl: We need to start a thread of the things our horses do, that is just funny


 I had one that was scratching his butt on his water bucket and get his tail totally wrapped around the handle of it. When he pulled forward, he left a good chunk of tail left wrapped around that handle. I was mad as heck at him, but figured it was pay backs for eating his momma's tail off when he was a little guy. I can't blame it on boredom, they lived outside at the time, I guess it just tasted good!


----------



## kitten_Val

Mine managed to stuck her head between the gate and the fence post (relative didn't put the chain tight enough). :? Pulled it back free but left bunch of skin on that post (so no riding for while). Well, at least her nice forelock was still there.


----------



## Golden Horse

While Stewie the Moose didn't chew tails, he unwrapped all the mares tails in the group he was in with, little love!


----------



## Saddlebag

I was reading that some of the best halter horses have false tails, not the tie on ones, but hair by hair are glued on. A false tail that matches your pony's tail would be a good source of hair. A hair dresser may be able to tell you which glue to use. A fairly fast drying glue would likely work and they dry clear. If a show is coming up in the near future this may be the only way to go.


----------



## sillyhorses

Okay... this is going to sound JERKY of me, but it is the absolute flat out truth... 

Unless you are paying for your horse to have private turn-out and he shouldn't have been in a position where another horse had access to him*, horses are HORSES and do things that seem ignorant to their human counterparts, including chewing things they shouldn't (or allowing themselves to be chewed). Alternately, *if you chose a facility with private turn-outs or stalls that adjoin other turn-outs/stalls, horses can easily reach over fences to nit-pick each other. You must first keep in mind that you CHOSE that facility, and assumed the risk involved with a horse being in a paddock directly adjacent to another. 

We don't tolerate people with such perspectives as "I should be compensated for my horse [being with other horses]...". If you came to my barn with that attitude, you'd be leaving with your pony then and there.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

If they knew the chewer horse is notorious for this, and they didn't give you a heads up, see if it was okay with you, ect...I would be looking for some sort of compensation. Possibly a discount on your next month's board of some sort. I've worked hard to get my mare's tail to grow, and I'd be ****ed if she got turned out with a horse that the barn owner knew was a tail chewer.

I think the thing to remember here is, it's not like nobody could have foreseen this. It's negligence, and it's not going to be quick or cheap to fix.


----------



## Courtney

... if only my mare was a fancy show horse so I could get some compensation for her mane. It was used as a chew toy by one (or more) horses in her field and like a dunce, she just stood there and let it happen. Her poor mane...

Jokes.


----------



## waresbear

Saddlebag said:


> I was reading that some of the best halter horses have false tails, not the tie on ones, but hair by hair are glued on. A false tail that matches your pony's tail would be a good source of hair. A hair dresser may be able to tell you which glue to use. A fairly fast drying glue would likely work and they dry clear. If a show is coming up in the near future this may be the only way to go.


This is protein bond extensions, I wore those for years. They only last about 2 months though, and will dry as there is no natural oil to keep them alive. The protein bond (fancy name for hair glue) does damage the natural hair somewhat. I would guess horse's hair would be the same.


----------

